# Show Goats! :)



## terin_leann (Nov 12, 2012)

My new show goat for FFA spring shows! His name is Preston! So excited! FFA is the best!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a nice boy! And such a nice area for him too.


----------



## terin_leann (Nov 12, 2012)

He is spoiled! He have a pen that we keep him in at night and it has a heated box with a thermostat and everything so he won't get to hot or too cold!  we have 3 boar goats right now! This is my first year but my 3rd goat!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

awwwww .... he has a very cute face.
::


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice goatie ya got there!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very nice, it's great to see such enthusiasm.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yay! Glad your FFA does stuff like that. Mine won't, heck half the time I can't even get the advisor to answer any of my questions.


----------



## Goatgirl10 (Dec 9, 2012)

He's so cute! I have Boer goat to show and this is my 3rd year to show.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww what a beautiful boy you got there. Good luck!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , he's really handsome , good luck with him 
Seriously nice pen he has there too  
There can never be enough spoiling for our goats


----------

